# Camping on the beach



## vwbug1971 (Jan 15, 2005)

Well i just posted here about camping on cape cod and you guys royally shot me down.  So instead of Cape Cod does anyone know where I can sleep on a beach.  I go to school in Rhode Island and will be going with my school friends so some where in the north east is preferable...from say maine to ny.  What i'm looking for is sleeping on sand, having a fire in the sand if possible and waking up in the morning and going surfing.  
This trip wont be happening till probably mid april when the water warms up a bit.
Any info anyone has is helpful....thanks again


----------



## beswift (Jan 15, 2005)

vwbug1971 said:
			
		

> Well i just posted here about camping on cape cod and you guys royally shot me down.  So instead of Cape Cod does anyone know where I can sleep on a beach.


  Don't think I am trying to be humorous, but I read where the Labrador beaches are fantastic!!!  I live on Cape Cod and have slept out often on the beach.  You have to know where to do it.  Lighting fires, however, is a no-no.  First of all you don' t need them.  That gives the Pols reason to hunt firebugs down and squash them.  Now, you may need a fire in Labrador, but you could try going up to Maine (past Portland) for the experience you are looking for.  Then again, if you are elusive, you could go to the outer stretches of Plum Island.  Personally, I'ld try the Elizabethan Islands or Block Island if I was in your position.  However, there is a great place to camp and roast marshmellows not far from my house.  It's called Washburn Island and it is in Waquoit Bay.  You can't drive there, but it is only a short row.  The first thing you should learn in college is to not take no for an answer!!!!


----------



## Max (Jan 15, 2005)

...or you could camp in beswift's front yard!


----------



## beswift (Jan 16, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> ...or you could camp in beswift's front yard!


  I live at the Falmouth Airpark.  Right now I'm looking at the taxiway in my backyard.  You could try camping there or on the airstrip but you might be wakened in the middle of a deep sleep by the sound of an airplane engine.  In fact, though, I used to pitch a tent in a clearing to the side of the strip and sleep in it.  You could try my front yard if you want to spend some time answering some Homeland defense guy's annoying questions.


----------



## Max (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL...yikes, that doesn't sound like a "solitude experience"!  You know, I seem to remember sleeping on Hampton Beach NH one night....but I think that was about 75 years ago.  Don't imagine you could get away with it today.


----------



## beswift (Jan 27, 2005)

Max said:
			
		

> LOL...yikes, that doesn't sound like a "solitude experience"!  You know, I seem to remember sleeping on Hampton Beach NH one night....but I think that was about 75 years ago.  Don't imagine you could get away with it today.


  I remember being there one winter.  You could do it today.


----------

